# Random question, how many times did Jesus quote the OT in the gospels?



## 3John2

I was having a discussion with someone who stated they only believed what Jesus stated & not the OT as it "was not reliable". So I asked him ," when Jesus quotes the OT do you believe those verses by themselves or the whole book he quoted from"? Which led me to wonder how many times did Jesus quote from the OT. Honestly I don't think it will make a difference to this person as he's all over the map, but I'm curious now.


----------



## MMasztal

You might be able to Google up a site where that number would be listed. The best I could find is that He quoted from 27 OT books. 

But in dealing with this individual, I might have asked him specifically how did he know the OT was not reliable. A comment like he made needs to be challenged and answered before I'd continue the discussion.


----------



## DMcFadden

You must differentiate your question as to whether you are asking for allusions or "overt" citations. It does matter in the count.


----------



## 3John2

5. THE TESTIMONY OF THE NEW TESTAMENT TO THE INSPIRATION OF THE OLD TESTAMENT. Jesus has been proven to be not only a credible witness, but a messenger from God. In all His teachings He referred to the divine authority of the Old Testament (Mt. 5:17-18; 8:17; 12:40-42; Lk. 4:18-21; 10:25-28; 15:29-31; 17:32; 24:25-45; Jn. 5:39-47). He quoted the Old Testament 78 times, the Pentateuch alone 26 times. He quoted from Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Deuteronomy, Psalms, Proverbs, Isaiah, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, Daniel, Hosea, Amos, Jonah, Micah, and Malachi. He referred to the Old Testament as “The Scriptures,” “the word of God,” and “the wisdom of God.” The apostles quoted 209 times from the Old Testament and considered it “the oracles of God.” The Old Testament in hundreds of places predicted the events of the New Testament; and as the New Testament is the fulfillment of, and testifies to the genuineness and authenticity of the Old Testament, both Testaments must be considered together as the Word of God.


----------



## 3John2

MMasztal said:


> You might be able to Google up a site where that number would be listed. The best I could find is that He quoted from 27 OT books.
> 
> But in dealing with this individual, I might have asked him specifically how did he know the OT was not reliable. A comment like he made needs to be challenged and answered before I'd continue the discussion.


 
The person appears to be a gnostic & really all over the place. Not really much logic to his thought. In any case it got me curious.


----------



## au5t1n

3John2 said:


> 5. THE TESTIMONY OF THE NEW TESTAMENT TO THE INSPIRATION OF THE OLD TESTAMENT. Jesus has been proven to be not only a credible witness, but a messenger from God. In all His teachings He referred to the divine authority of the Old Testament (Mt. 5:17-18; 8:17; 12:40-42; Lk. 4:18-21; 10:25-28; 15:29-31; 17:32; 24:25-45; Jn. 5:39-47). He quoted the Old Testament 78 times, the Pentateuch alone 26 times. He quoted from Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Deuteronomy, Psalms, Proverbs, Isaiah, Jeremiah, Ezekiel, Daniel, Hosea, Amos, Jonah, Micah, and Malachi. He referred to the Old Testament as “The Scriptures,” “the word of God,” and “the wisdom of God.” The apostles quoted 209 times from the Old Testament and considered it “the oracles of God.” The Old Testament in hundreds of places predicted the events of the New Testament; and as the New Testament is the fulfillment of, and testifies to the genuineness and authenticity of the Old Testament, both Testaments must be considered together as the Word of God.


 
That's good stuff; where did you get it?


----------



## 3John2

Don't laugh but I got from a book I had from back in my Word of Faith/Charismatic day, God's Plan for Man by the heretic Finish Jennings Dake.


----------



## au5t1n

I wasn't going to laugh, but since you told me not to, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Amazing Grace

3John2 said:


> I was having a discussion with someone who stated they only believed what Jesus stated & not the OT as it "was not reliable". So I asked him ," when Jesus quotes the OT do you believe those verses by themselves or the whole book he quoted from"? Which led me to wonder how many times did Jesus quote from the OT. Honestly I don't think it will make a difference to this person as he's all over the map, but I'm curious now.


 
Is he a descendant of Marcion?


----------



## MMasztal

3John2 said:


> The person appears to be a gnostic & really all over the place. Not really much logic to his thought. In any case it got me curious.



A illogical gnostic? Isn't that redundant?


----------



## PointingToChrist

I'd like to post it, but it would probably violate the copyright: the ESV Study Bible has (in print and in their online supplement) a chart of OT quotations/references in the NT (by Jesus as well as others).


----------



## DMcFadden

Consult the following: COMMENTARY on the NEW TESTAMENT USE of the OLD TESTAMENT
EDITED BY G. K. BEALE and D. A. CARSON
G. K. Beale and D. A. Carson, Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament (Grand Rapids, MI; Nottingham, UK: Baker Academic; Apollos, 2007), iii.


----------



## py3ak

If you have a UBS Greek New Testament they have a very handy table in the back showing quotations and allusions to the OT in the NT. You can focus on the Gospels, and just make sure the reference is from words of Christ to get a quick rough count.


----------



## 3John2

MMasztal said:


> 3John2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The person appears to be a gnostic & really all over the place. Not really much logic to his thought. In any case it got me curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A illogical gnostic? Isn't that redundant?
Click to expand...

 
Yes it is. I'm going to pray for him. Appears his wife seems to be more of the problem.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I agree with Dennis. If you really want to know how the NT uses the OT then the way to figure that out isn't to "prooftext" and find a direct correspondence to specific verses. We even "quote Scripture" at times when we're encouraging one another and convey ideas that are Scriptural without giving Chapter and Verse. In Jesus' day there were no Chapter or Verse numbers so one example of him "quoting the OT" is when he tells John's disciples to report to him what they see Him doing: the lame walk, the blind see....

To a Biblically literate person like John it will hearken to an entire Scriptural authority where an illiterate person would miss the entire point.

Frankly your friend's problem is one of illiteracy. Even if you pointed him to "prooftexts" he's not going to necessarily understand or grasp the way that the theology of the OT permeates the NT and where Christ might have said something offhand that everybody would have understood as clear allusions.


----------



## 3John2

I agree there. The problem is deeper than that with him. I just have to pray for him & his wife that God opens their eyes.


----------



## etexas

PointingToChrist said:


> I'd like to post it, but it would probably violate the copyright: the ESV Study Bible has (in print and in their online supplement) a chart of OT quotations/references in the NT (by Jesus as well as others).


Where in the ESV SB is that? I would like to check that out.


----------



## DMcFadden

ESV Online Study Bible | Crossway

Old Testament Passages Cited in the New Testament


----------

